# Next southend meet



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

*Next south east meet - when?*​
June 12th - 2pm00.00%June 12th - 7pm660.00%June 19th - 2pm220.00%June 19th - 7pm220.00%


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay folk - please take part ONLY if you will be coming...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

7 pm on the 12th sounds good to me


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

get your votes in folk...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK I will try and make this one also at 7pm 8) .

I will be working this day also  .

Plus it's two days after my birthday so drinks, ice creams and doughnuts on me!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I want a big cone...with raspberry....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i want 5 fresh hot ring donuts


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like a deal then doesn't it?  :-*


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I am free on the 12th and would love to come. However my cars getting a new front bumper put on the 11th and hopefully all will be ok but wont know 100% for sure till then. :wink:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

you won't get a cone from Abi if you don't make it....!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a cheap night out with just four of us!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife will be along as well...I'm sure a few others will turn up too...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

im definatly coming!!!! or is it going!!!! unless everyone else decides not to then im aint gunna be billy no mates on southend pier fighting of the little 12 year olds that reckon there saxo is faster than mine....... so what do we do on these meet thingys anyway?


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

If it takes place on the 12th I wont be able to make it as im at the Isle of Wight festival that weekend. Make it the 19th and i'll be there. 
We could all go to the trendier Leigh-on-Sea for some seafood afterwards. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

May not be 2 black V6 roadsters now ive got a TTQS on order. then ill have the 05 plate and wont feel so poor


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If the tide is in, I'll come by vessel across the shores to the arcades of Southend on Estury


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I would like to attend and meet some of you folks. 2 pm slots are better for me but if its an evening i should be able to swing it. Im easy.

12th or 19th not really fussed either way.

Looking forward to it.

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cool renton first time ive ever been to a meet so more the merrier


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i would love to come, will check my diary, can i bring my porker


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Possibly 12th 7pm,going to my brothers wedding on 11th.Not sure what state ill be in! 
if i come where shall i find you all???


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was thinking that TT moneky is the boss on tis one so its up to him 

I love to pass the buck 

Should have worked in government


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Any firm dates and times on this one guys? The thread had dropped off the first page page, so i decided to ressurect it.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I dont know mate, i assumed TT-monkey was sorting this out but he hasnt posted for over a week so dont know whats going on :?


----------

